# Kyon Kennel Dogs



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

If anyone owns a Kyon dog I would LOVE to see any pics you have!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Austin's great grandpa was a Kyon dog (Mjaerumhogda's Kyon Flying Surprise). Do you have a golden from Kyon? 
Here is a picture of Austin


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

What a sweet face! I do have one, his sire is Mjaerumhogda's Flying Phantom and Dam is Kyons Hailey's Comet.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Hudson's not from Kyon, but his sire was! Guldakra's Ivan Lendl.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Stunning! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

ch Guldakra's Ivan Lendl x Kyon's Miss Maggie Mae

Can/Bda ch Mjaerumhogda's Kyon Flying Surprise, CDX (OS) is his great-great grandfather!


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! I can't wait to see what our boy will look like full grown, he is only 6 months now. Thank you so much you guys for posting it is so fun to see these pics!


----------



## mariontl (Apr 16, 2015)

All your dogs are beautiful. Our daughter and son in law are getting a Kyon pup soon (Sheamus x Holly)


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

That is so exciting, please post some pup pics would love to see them. No words can describe how much we love our shay he has the best personality.


----------



## mariontl (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: Kyon puppy*

Will be sure to post some pics of the puppy, who arrives May 25th.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Passionate Sheaster here.


----------



## mariontl (Apr 16, 2015)

This is my daughter's family's Kyon pup. Just arrived yesterday. He's gorgeous and has a beautiful temperament.


----------



## mariontl (Apr 16, 2015)

My granddog  His name is Boomer, born March 23rd, 2015


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Boomer is handsome! Enjoy your Kyon pup!


----------



## mariontl (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you 2tired


----------

